# First time tax filing in France for rental income



## yell17 (22 d ago)

I am a non-resident in France - first time I will be filing taxes for an investment property so please advise how the filing works? I have the tax ID no but not able to login to impot website using this 13-digit no. Will I need to do paper filing this first time? I am not able to locate this form mentioned online (I believe 2042). Much appreciate any helpful advise on managing this process.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

yell17 said:


> Will I need to do paper filing this first time? I am not able to locate this form mentioned online (I believe 2042).


Form 2042 is a standard resident income tax form. The forms for the 2022 tax year won't be available online until late March, early April of next year. But the Fisc does have a fairly good section on its website regarding non-resident filers. Start here: Particulier

The available information will start to evolve early next year as the filing season (usually due in May of the following year) ramps up.


----------



## yell17 (22 d ago)

Thank you for your response. We missed filing the year before - is it possible to still file that tax return late now? whats the fine/penalty for this 1 year late filing for the year ending December 2021


----------



## yell17 (22 d ago)

Bevdeforges said:


> Form 2042 is a standard resident income tax form. The forms for the 2022 tax year won't be available online until late March, early April of next year. But the Fisc does have a fairly good section on its website regarding non-resident filers. Start here: Particulier
> 
> The available information will start to evolve early next year as the filing season (usually due in May of the following year) ramps up.


Thank you for your response. We missed filing the year before - is it possible to still file that tax return late now? whats the fine/penalty for this 1 year late filing for the year ending December 2021


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

France is funny that way - there isn't a specific penalty for a late filing. And if they accept your "excuse" they may even waive the penalties. Contact the Fisc according to the instructions on that page I referenced you to for non-residents and ask them nicely what you can/should do. If you were in France, I'd suggest making an appointment with them to sit down and have them show you how to do the filing, but as a non-resident, they have other alternatives and if you explain your problem, they may actually be quite helpful.


----------

